# Has anyone used the perfect draft BBQ Blower. System



## 1ray (Jun 5, 2021)

I came across this and was wondering if anyone on here has tried it and what they thought about it. Where I live we have very strong winds and am limited to where I can put my smoker so I thought something like this would help on my big offset


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 5, 2021)

I've not tried that one or type but all my Kamado heat control problems were solved when I added a blower that's controlled by a chip that reads cook chamber temps.
Back when I drove a stick burner I lusted after just such a device.


----------



## 1ray (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes as you can see I have a pit that the cc is 63 in long and the fire box is 26 x 26 x 30  so the smaller fans don’t have enough cfm. There Are two things I don’t like about it as it isn’t WiFi and doesn’t have any meat probes as like some of the others out there.


----------



## 1ray (Jun 7, 2021)

I found a review on amazingribs.com. Just search the perfect draft blowers system.  If any else has some info or personal use info I would love to here about it.


----------



## Dantij (Jun 26, 2021)

Bought it over a year ago for my Lang 48.  I found very little difference in basicly everything!  Did it improve burn times?  Marginally.  Cleaner smoke?  Negative.  It actually created dirtier smoke when it tried to lower the temps by slowing down the fan or shutting it down completely.   That is the case when you use it in auto mode where it's supposed to maintain temps for you.  In manual mode ,  it works ok, blowing a constant wind on the fire that keeps the fire clean burning.  It did not create longer burn times so the wood consumption for me was about the same as it is without it.  The only difference for me that I can recall was that I was able to close the firebox door sooner than usual.  There's  a video on YouTube that shows a guy using it and having great success with it.  He was cooking on a Lang 36.  I don't know... maybe I'll give it another try.


----------

